
Show HN: Diez – open-source framework and compiler for design languages - zackbrown
https://diez.org
======
zackbrown
Diez is created & maintained by a YC company, Haiku (W18)

The Haiku team's mission is to "revolutionize the way teams create software,
by unifying design & code."

In talking with our users, we recognized a huge unmet need in _delivering a
consistent visual identity across codebases_ — while _embracing native
platforms_.

To that end, we spent the last year creating and iterating on Diez: a
developer toolkit for expressing design languages in TypeScript, and a cross-
platform native compiler targeting native iOS, Android, and Web: with a focus
on native-developer ergonomics and scalability.

Now finally today: Diez is open source on GitHub. You can get started at
[https://diez.org](https://diez.org)

Any questions? Feedback? Please share!

~~~
louisch
The figma integration currently appears to require logging into beta.diez.org,
but I cannot find any sign up option anywhere. Is this feature not available
yet?

~~~
zackbrown
Everything lives publicly on diez.org now.

There are a few places we need to update beta.diez.org => diez.org in our
codebase & messaging. The beta site existed for our private beta. Thanks for
bringing this to our attention.

For now, until we update the urls: you can just manually remove 'beta.';

~~~
zackbrown
Beta URLs fixed:
[https://github.com/diez/diez/pull/7/files](https://github.com/diez/diez/pull/7/files)

------
desireco42
This looks very cool. I really appreciate work that went into this.

Since I work on a design system component library, I will organize a
presentation of Diez for developers and designers to sit through together. I
can see how this can be useful, we are already coding some of the rules, but
this would integrate us on a whole new level. It does require a commitment
from everyone that might be hard to get in a big corporation.

~~~
zackbrown
Thanks so much! Totally understood about the challenges of getting all the
right folks to buy in on a large team. I'm here to help.

Would you like me to join your presentation by video call for a demo and Q&A?
Also happy to swing by in person in the Bay Area. Just let me know:
zack@diez.org

~~~
desireco42
First, thank you for offering. We are in Chicago and I already did a
presentation for wider team and it was really well received. I think it is
perfect case for us and what we are doing.

Since you offered, I will hit you up from my corporate email and we can
continue chatting there.

------
Gys
> A design language also known as design vocabulary is an overarching scheme
> or style that guides the design of a complement of products or architectural
> settings.

Diez is definitly an enterprise product. One day I hope I need this ;-)

~~~
zackbrown
Hey, I hope so too! Hit us up when you're there :)

------
iggyigner
This team is incredibly strong. I had the chance of hanging with them for an
afternoon at their office and was blown away by their humility and knowledge.

------
couchand
FYI when I navigate to Learn > Guides, the first letter of each row is cut
off. [https://imgur.com/a/vMR6erq](https://imgur.com/a/vMR6erq)

~~~
roperzh
Thank you very much for pointing this! we'll fix it soon.

